# 12v hair drier advice



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

My wife needs a 12v hair drier should we not get a EHU
I would be grateful for any advice on what not to buy


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

a 12 volt hairdryer! They do not work.

Instead think about low wattage 220 VAC (mains) and a suitable inverter / battery combination

Eddie


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> a 12 volt hairdryer! They do not work.
> 
> Instead think about low wattage 220 VAC (mains) and a suitable inverter / battery combination
> 
> Eddie


Thanks Eddie, but could you repeat that as if I was a three year old


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

In my opinion they are not worth having - don't work at all.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Get her to have a new hairstyle which will be ok if left to try itself (here speaks one who loves her hairdryer but manages without when we have no hook-up!). There is no decent 12 volt dryer as far as I know. Sorry!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There have been numerous and very informative posts on this topic so a search would reveal all.

It is all down to Ohm's Law.

OK you need to be a bit older than three to understand it, but I will try!

Hairdryer. Minimum 1000W to do the job.

At mains 240V that takes a current of 4A. Reasonably thin wire can be used to connect it to the mains plug and thence on to the limitless supply available from the CEGB.

Due to the magickery of Herr Ohm if you want 1000W at 12V then the current taken is twenty times as large - a whopping 80A.

Unfortunately that would require wires to the hairdryer as thick as your fingers.

Your wife would not be able to lift it up!

Factor in the limited capacity of your leisure battery to handle that sort of current for the time it would take her to do the job.........


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Or you could always tell her to run round the campsite, that would dry her hair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Or you could always tell her to run round the campsite, that would dry her hair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or you could chase her round the campsite, that would dry her hair as well. In fact that would be at least as effective as a 12V hairdryer.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

pippin

FYI

The CEGB - the central electriciy generating board was privatised in the early 1990's, it became nuclear electric, then power gen, then british energy, and now its the regional dist companies.

john


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

12v Hair Dryer?

Forget it. She'd be better off drying her hair in front of the cab vents set to hot (what my girlfriend has done on all previous trips).

12v Hair Dryers are neither use nor ornament and in my experience (I've had about 5) some can be dangerous with melting wires and plastics.

We've resided to the fact that we'll have to get a decent sized inverter (2100w in my case) to power it. Of course, such a large inverter will zap even the best hab battery in no time. Which is why in my case I've mounted it under the passenger seat and connected it straight to the cab battery ONLY for use in conjunction with the engine running.

£100 investment for the inverter - let me get my calculator out and see how low long it will take me for that investment to pay for itself......

...... one day! 

(Silence is golden!).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Of course I knew all that John, but I am an old-fashioned fuddy-duddy that doesn't like change!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mount a 12v cooling fan above the gas hob. Light the gas ring(s) turn on fan and direct it at hair.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

The idea of being in the motorhome and telling my wife that " There is no way of drying your hair" is unthinkable.

Buy a generator and take the one your wife uses from home.

Buy an inverter that uses magic to take power out of your batteries and makes electricity of the same (nearly) as the stuff that comes out of your 13 amp sockets at home.

By a travel style hair dryer that uses less power to create hot air for hair!

This is serious stuff re hairdryers and ladies :wink: Being in an enclosed space with a mad woman doesn't bear thinking about!

Eddie


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Note the overwhelming silence from the solar power brigade - no answer to this one?? :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Note the overwhelming silence from the solar power brigade - no answer to this one?? :wink:


You mean, shock, horror, sit in the sun and let it dry? :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a 1000W inverter and a 1200W/600W hairdryer. On EHU the hairdryer is used on max power and switched to 600W if being used through the inverter. It is used for 5 to 10 minutes a day and that has not been a problem.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

My only experience of a 12V hardryer was in our old VW Camper. 

We were driving up the M6 to Scotland with my wife drying her hair using the ciggie lighter socket, when we both smelt burny/melty smells.

The hair dryer stopped working as did the radio.

It had blown some fuses and it took us ages to find the right ones to continue our holiday.

I wouldn't go near one now.

Sorry it's not much help but the idea of an inverter connected to the LB and a standard low wattage hair dryer, maybe a travel job, sounds better to me.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

my missus keeps seeing them in the caravan shop but a manage to talk her out of it.

They are useless.
Phill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Note the overwhelming silence from the solar power brigade - no answer to this one?? :wink:


The incompatibility is not between Solar and Camping

Its between Hairdriers and Camping

At a rally we were on there were 30+ tents and to a woman they all had the same haircut an attractive bob.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Get the missus to sit in front of this, totally green no electricity needed. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...nted-Death-ray-dish-intensity-5-000-suns.html

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you build it they will come :-










Cordless hair dryer <<<

Looks like it was designed originally for dogs.... but does that matter :lol:

Mike

P.S. I don't know anything about it... just Googled it :wink:


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hair Dryers*

If we on site I use a travel hair dryer which is excellant, otherwise I let my hair dry naturally and then style it with my Braun cordless Styler which uses gas energy cells (Isobutane) excellent result and also useful for 'topping up' the hair when it needs a lift 8)


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> If you build it they will come :-
> 
> ...


My wife got quite excited when I showed her the advert for the gas and battery powered cordless hairdryer. Unfortunately, they are out of stock and there's no indication of price. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I love going au naturel on holiday - its better for your hair if you have to blast it to within an inch of its life let it dry naturally then use gas powered tongs/straighteners?

Mine is 3 inches off my waist takes 3 hours to dry by itself but hey am on holiday who cares! It always feels lovely when I get back home and in better condition. 

Granted not much fun if its wet at night but keep it dry then. You are camping its not a royal wedding :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Assuming that a dry takes quarter of an hour and a half hour cartridge costs £3 then that's £1.50 a throw.

HOW MUCH???!!!!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

has she considered dreadlocks? :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you've got blown air heating get the missus to stick her head near the outlet to dry it. :lol:

..or you could try and attach a pipe and diffuser to the blown air outlet, others have tried this in the past, you might succeed where they failed :wink: .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-2644-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-21167.html#21167

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wives are bad enough about their hair but surely some of you out there must have teenaged daughters that you take MHing.

How on earth do they manage without a hair dryer?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Reverse the 12volt vacuum cleaner she will know what to expect then :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tekmaker do one.






Its $129, dont know where you would get one here. Only lasts 8min though on hot setting.

http://www.tekmaker.com/html/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=p01

If women cant go away without a hair dryer they shouldnt be allowed in our motorhomes I reckon.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frome their website:

_Tek Maker's Cordless Hair Dryer is the world's only battery-powered hairdryer that has *no electromagnetic radiation*.

It is healthy to human brains and especially for the baby. _

That is always the first priority when buying a hair dryer!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Frome their website:
> 
> _Tek Maker's Cordless Hair Dryer is the world's only battery-powered hairdryer that has *no electromagnetic radiation*.
> 
> ...


YEs very strange. The video on the website seems to show some kind of radiation test 8O


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

> At a rally we were on there were 30+ tents and to a woman they all had the same haircut an attractive bob


Not all of us want to look the same - and not all women are blessed with hair that will dry naturally into a socially acceptable hairdo - unfortunately with some of us our hair does what it wants which may include sticking out at right angles if it so wishes. I for one will be first in the queue when that shop restocks with cordless hairdryers!


----------



## Madgebus (Sep 26, 2010)

If you do drcide to get a 12volt hairdryer, be careful where you plug it in, as my wife plugged it inti the 12volt socket for the TV it didnt work so she plugged it into socket on dashboard didnt work and yes youve guessed it both fuses blown. middle of france in our new van and pouring down with rain. The TV fuse was straight forward in the main fuse panel, but the manual informed us the fuse panel for the other socket was in the door pillarWRONG!!!!! it was under the floor in the middle of living area :twisted: (Peugeot) pioneer magellan.I hope this helps someone.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

eddievanbitz said:


> a 12 volt hairdryer! They do not work.
> 
> Instead think about low wattage 220 VAC (mains) and a suitable inverter / battery combination
> 
> Eddie


I agree - waste of time and money


----------

